# The cat whisperer



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

The most amazing thing just happened to me! I was sitting with my cat Charlie and I randomly started singing "Don't Let the Sun go Down on Me"(great song by the way)and Charlie started meowing while I was singing. So I stopped and he stopped meowing and started tapping my leg with his paw. So I started to sing again and he started meowing again!

I AM THE ALMIGHTY CAT WHISPERER BOW TO ME!!!

...I've had to much caffeine this morning...


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 3, 2013)

*Update*

My caffeine rush seems to be contagious. Now one of my other cats and both of my bunnies are hyper and running around in circles. Who knew hyper was contagious?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is pretty cute. Your kitty likes duets!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

How fun! Maybe you could youtube it


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, please video that! ADORABLE. 

P.s I like that you are a bunny lover, too  I have two buns myself.


----------

